# Cadê, Né



## Maria Pop

alguien me pude decir que significa NÉ en portugues?? y CADE?? creo que cade es "a donde" pero lo usan en difernetes formas... alguien me da una mano??
gracias


----------



## Outsider

Né? --> Contracção de "Não é?" Usa-se para incitar alguém a concordar connosco.

Cadê? --> Onde está?


----------



## Vanda

Olá Maria! Bem-vinda!

né = não + é. Usamos normalmente como um pedido de confirmação, aceitação, no final das frases.

Você gosta de chocolate, né? (não é?/ verdade?)

cadê = onde está (informal)

Cadê meus livros que estavam na mesa?


----------



## Maria Pop

Muito oobrigada pela ayuda!


----------



## Honeypum

Chama-me a atençao que o Outsider tenha resposto ja que eu pensava que questas contracçoes somente eram usadas no Brazil.
Obrigada pela informaçao


----------



## Outsider

Honeypum said:


> Chama-me a atençao que o Outsider tenha resposto ja que eu pensava que questas contracçoes somente eram usadas no Brazil.


E são.


----------



## Honeypum

Perdao por responder fazendo uma mistura entre o português e o italiano (e tambêm un poquinho de inglês).   
Obrigada Jazyk pelas correcçoes.
E obrigada Outsider por me dizer que em Portugal nao sao usadas esas expressoes.


----------



## Outsider

Para ser 100% correcto, hoje em dia ouve-se "né" de vez em quando por aqui, entre os jovens (especialmente as jovens), mas não é muito frequente.


----------



## Lusitania

Hum... porquê as jovens Out? Até a minha avó diz né e tem 86 anos né?

E sempre se ouviu muita gente por aí a dizer né, né verdade?


----------



## Outsider

Tem a certeza que não está a confundir "Né verdade" com "Nã' é verdade"?


----------



## Lusitania

nope  até seria mais "né verdadi?"


----------



## Dann

OI Maria Pop....

mi profe de prtugués me dijo que CADÊ es una contracción de la lengua que se dio hace ya mucho tiempo:

Ejemplo: cuando preguntabas por la ubicación de un amigo... ¿qué hay de Carlos?  "¿ o que há de Carlos?"  precisamente ese "que há de", con el tiempo,  se redujo a CADÊ


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Dann, bem-vindo ao fórum.
Que eu saiba, a contracção não foi de "que há de" mas de "que é de".


----------



## Dann

Outsider said:


> Olá, Dann, bem-vindo ao fórum.
> Que eu saiba, a contracção não foi de "que há de" mas de "que é de".




OK. Puedo estar equivocado. Además, se me perdieron mis apuntes de portugués. 

Pero, me parece que tiene más sentido (foneticamente hablando) la contracción "que há de"=Cadê.

¿o que você acha?...


----------



## moura

Soa-me mais que o "cadê?" veio de o "que é de?"


----------



## Outsider

Eu também acho que faz mais sentido a derivação "que é de" --> "qu'é de" --> "qu'é dê" --> "cadê". Isto porque ainda hoje se usa a frase completa, "Que é de...?", pelo menos em Portugal.

E os entendidos acham o mesmo.


----------



## Makumbera

Outsider said:


> Eu também acho que faz mais sentido a derivação "que é de" --> "qu'é de" --> "qu'é dê" --> "cadê". Isto porque ainda hoje se usa a frase completa, "Que é de...?", pelo menos em Portugal.
> 
> E os entendidos acham o mesmo...



Por falar em "entendidos"...

Aqui no Brasil a palavra "entendidos" é usada para designar homossexuais que saíram do armário!


----------



## Outsider

E depois?


----------



## jazyk

> Aqui no Brasil a palavra "entendidos" é usada para designar homossexuais que saíram do armário!


Também, mas não exclusivamente.


----------

